

Ask HN: Where to live in San Francisco (URGENT) - bherms

I am leaving tomorrow night from Indianapolis to move to San Francisco for a startup job I accepted a few weeks ago (and found through HN :)<p>I had a woman verbally commit to me 3 weeks ago for a condo and she sent the lease to me.  I signed, and sent it back last week and this morning she called me to tell me she didn't feel comfortable renting it to me all of a sudden and she was going to rent to someone else.  I've tried calling and emailing, but to no avail (yet).<p>I need to be in San Francisco by next Friday and have got to find a place to live ASAP.<p>My biggest problem finding a spot is that I would like to have a decent place to myself, but I have a bad credit score (580).<p>If anyone out there could offer any help or advice to me, please let me know by emailing me at bradley.t.herman@gmail.com.<p>I know this is off HN topic, but seeing as I accepted a web development startup position for a job I found on the site, I figured I would ask if anyone here could help.<p>THANKS!
======
YuriNiyazov
I was in a similar situation a little while ago. Here's how I handled it:

Two weeks at the pacific tradewinds hostel. While there I found a 3 month room
sublet in a house with other people in the crappy part of the Mission. From
there, I found a 3 month studio sublet in Berkeley. From there, I found a
permanent, large house sublet in a nice part of Oakland (Rockridge) with a
roommate.

I don't have bad credit, but none of these places asked me for a credit check.
Basically, what I am saying is, you will have a way easier time once you are
actually here on the West Coast, and I strongly recommend the East Bay
(Berkeley/Oakland) as a place to start rather than SF proper - cheaper, and
landlords seem more eager to let tenants in without running proper background
checks.

------
jacksondeane
I moved to SF from NYC 2 months ago. I constantly checked the "rooms/shared"
and "sublet/temp" sections on craiglist and sent numerous emails/calls.

I would recommend just finding anything you can, in your price range and in a
central location for the time being. You are going to have a hard time doing
this remotely, so find a cheap hotel/hostel.

Don't plan on working too much when you first get here, you should be spending
any time you can looking at apts. and locking one down.

I was looking for something very specific (location) and eventually found it.
The whole process took a few weeks, 2 remotely looking and 1 in SF.

------
aashay
Getting a place like that last-minute in SF is going to be very difficult.
It's difficult enough finding apartments in SF even if you plan ahead.

+1 to CouchSurfing and AirBnB. Just keep an eye on Craigslist.

If you don't work in the city proper, consider living outside of the city.
Emeryvill and Berkeley are good bets. Be weary of Oakland as some parts are
sketchy and unsafe. South Bay has several cities too but that may end up being
pricey.

------
_pius
Also check out CouchSurfing.org and AirBnb

------
phlux
Padmapper.com -- If you have bad credit, but have cash, you can offer more
than just first and last to get around that typically.

~~~
nfriedly
hey, just wanted to let you know that your account must have been marked as
spam, because all of your comments have been marked as dead for the past week
or so.

~~~
wladimir
I'm seeing this a lot, lately. People that are hell-banned for no apparent
reason.

I think this is very unfair...

When you get a message "you are banned, go away" by accident you can at least
contact the admin and argue against it. Now you don't even know it happened.

~~~
nfriedly
Yep, I agree. I think the system needs some human oversight, especially with
the number of false positives I've seen.

(You're probably the 10th person I've contacted to let them know about a
hellban.)

~~~
wladimir
Maybe it's an idea for a site, www.amihellbanned.com :-) Or
aremypostsvisibleorjustforme.com :p

